# Rusty bullets



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone know if these are still ok to shoot?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know if they're safe, but I do know you're braver than me if you put that in your gun and shoot it. 

Then again, when I was in high school an old dude, probably in his 70s pulled up to where we were shooting clays and asked if we'd seen any rabbits. We said no and proceeded to watch him load a broken (pellets leaking out) paper shell into his break action 12 ga. We heard a handful of shots over the next hour and he eventually came back to his car. Maybe I'm just a wimp.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I bet it still shoots. However for the low cost of shotgun shells, why risk it?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Perfectly safe to shoot in anyone's guns but mine


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Any duck hunters deal with this? It's kinda hard to keep bullets dry in the marsh and I failed to dry these. Is there a way to clean them up?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Steel wool and WD-40. If its surface rust, you are fine, If its pitted at all, get rid of them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> Steel wool and WD-40. If its surface rust, you are fine, If its pitted at all, get rid of them.


Agreed. You just don't wanna introduce rust into your shotty.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are those hull bases steel or has brass suddenly started to rust recently?

Back to the OP: I've fired worse... in other peoples guns.


-DallanC


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Rusty steel shot shells make me nervous-I have heard that if water gets into the shell it can rust the pellets together into a slug that can wreck your choke. That would be an extreme case but I'd get rid of the old shell just to be safe. Maybe cut one open and see how they look on the inside? 
I stole a few of my wife's reusable ziploc plastic sandwich containers-cheap and effective way to keep your shells dry out on the marsh!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Those shells look like Fiocchis, I thought only Kents rusted like that. 
One of the problems with shooting rusted shells is they don't feed well and they don't eject worth a crap either. It's not worth $10 in shells for a $300+ shotgun.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Dumb question, how does one dispose of shells and bullets that one is afraid of shooting?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I've always just tossed them in a campfire :mrgreen: (Kidding of course lol) Contact your local PD or FD and see if they have any suggestions. Or simply take them apart.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cut open the end, dump out the shot. Set on its side and have a BB gun contest and see who can shoot the primer. Or, tape a marble to the primer... throw high into the air on a empty street... *BOOM*

Not that *I* have ever done anything like that of course... I was mama's little angel growing up.


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Dallans idea sounds good or just borrow somebodys shotgun ;-)


----------

